# Superset Training Question



## Jaysonl1424 (Nov 23, 2005)

how would u go about doing these..... would u recomend doing them weekly or once a in a while or what?  Also do they really WORK?


----------



## Macstanton (Nov 23, 2005)

I, personally, use supersetting as a shocking method.  I usually superset a different muscle group each week, but that's just me.  Any other suggestions anyone???


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Nov 23, 2005)

i was reading about them........ tho i would give them a try...... see if i cant shock anymore growth outa my muscles...... thanks


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 23, 2005)

These alternate training methods are just ways of shocking your body - a new plan of attack to prevent your usual methods from becoming stale and ineffective.  It works - but you will still need to switch up once you stop responding.


----------



## Macstanton (Nov 23, 2005)

Try compound setting too.  It's another good way to shock the muscles.


----------



## gpearl383 (Dec 8, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> how would u go about doing these..... would u recomend doing them weekly or once a in a while or what?  Also do they really WORK?



I usaully will only superset when i am trying to lean out or cut.  I will do 3 exercises one right after another - 15+ reps of each.  I try reach a rep range where I will eventually fail on the 3rd exercise.  I will only stick to this routine for a max of 8 weeks then I got back to my normal routine.


----------

